# Favorite Moments in your Favorite TV Shows



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

In this thread, post one or more of your favorite moments from your favorite television shows!

From the IT Crowd


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

This isn't from a TV show ... but it is a great movie:
YouTube - one..two..three..four..


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

YouTube - My So-Called Life 'Red'
I love this scene. Angela thinks the song was about her; it was about Jordan's car..


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a few.
YouTube - The Doctor and Donna mimed conversation
YouTube - Angel - I Don't Dance


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

YouTube - Top 10 Curb Your Enthusiasm Moments (Season 2) Part 2


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

YouTube - The Office - Classy


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Troisi said:


> YouTube - The Office - Classy


YES.

and on that note...
YouTube - That's What She Said at the Dinner Party


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, wait, I forgot this.
YouTube - I want to go to there - 30 Rock
Made me laugh so hard, I couldn't breathe, because that is so like something I would say in the same situation. Ha.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Oddly enough, both of these involve someone acting out of character while using mind-altering substances. :tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

*gets goosebumps*


----------



## EternalBlackDragon (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup have to say these are some of my favorite moments in these shows.

~EBD


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

This will be one of my all time favourite scenes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Each time coffee is brought up in Twin Peaks.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

This episode gets me emotionally involved and this scene always makes me cry. Can't think of any others but that one was on my mind so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Oddly enough, both of these involve someone acting out of character while using mind-altering substances. :tongue:


Magic mushrooms are exactly like that lol- the thing about them is that you don't really notice you're being super weird- at the time it seems natural.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

The entire episode Blackwater from Game of Thrones, also the red wedding.

And this great sales speech from Don Draper on Mad Men.






Hilarious resume of Christian Troy on Nip/Tuck. 






The ending scene from Futurama's Jurassic Bark where Fry thinks his old dog forgot about him. 






And of course, Tube City from The Office.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's a portion of the musical episode of *Psych*.







It seems to me that I would only be able to show a brief clip of a comedy (as above) in order to convey what it was that made a scene special to me. Most of my favorite shows have ongoing storylines and/or character interactions requiring knowledge of what came before to appreciate the scene. :blushed:


----------

